# Twyford Abbey, London Nov '10



## mookster (Nov 17, 2010)

This was the first port of call on my London daytrip, a site that I'd only seen reported once earlier this year and instantly wanted to see, despite it being totally and utterly fooked, and described back in April as treacherous. The report wasn't wrong, this one was cut short by almost pitch-black rooms with death trap floors of truly epic proportions and a small run in with some builders. It's a fantastic looking place though.

Here's some history:



> Twyford Abbey started life in middle ages as the West Twyford manor house. It belonged to the lords of the manor of West Twyford who owned the surrounding land. By 1593 it was the only inhabited house in West Twyford, with a small private chapel.
> 
> West Twyford manor house was partially demolished around 1715 and the chapel rebuilt around that time.
> 
> ...



Pics (not too many because of the state of the place and the shortness of our visit):















































Few more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157625411896126/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## KooK. (Nov 18, 2010)

Lovely pics, gives a great feel of the place, nice bit of dereliction.


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 18, 2010)

*Nice one Mooks,
This place looks a proper gem *

*SK*


----------



## mookster (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers, we didn't even get into the original old parts, the floors are even worse in there!


----------



## stallionduck (Dec 13, 2010)

*Twyford Abbey - December 2010*

wooo, managed to finally take a peek into twyford abbey, ealing/park royal london.

bit of a pain to get into, requires a bit of ingenuity to get to it, but due to the shear size of the place, it can be well worth the hassle!

don't suggest trying it now though, its in mid demolition and is just about to become a live site, most of the floors are rotten and have been torn up so its quite a dangerous site.

sadly Twyford abbey will be lost to the world. 


 ~ Quack ~


----------



## RedDave (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done for getting to the parts I didn't reach.

Here are some photos from 2006: Twyford Abbey - a set on Flickr.

Is Twyford Abbey really in the process of being demolished? Shame - and I thought it was Grade 1 Listed - but given its state I suppose it's inevitable after 22 years of neglect.


----------



## mookster (Dec 13, 2010)

RedDave said:


> Well done for getting to the parts I didn't reach.
> 
> Here are some photos from 2006: Twyford Abbey - a set on Flickr.
> 
> Is Twyford Abbey really in the process of being demolished? Shame - and I thought it was Grade 1 Listed - but given its state I suppose it's inevitable after 22 years of neglect.



I think it was that set which got the gears turning for this one, would have loved to see the hall.

Real shame if it is being flattened, although the place is in such a state it's unsurprising now.


----------



## shadowforest (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, the abbey is impressive, lots of work going on there! new fence up around the building and plenty of guard dog signs. The buildings is amazing inside, but a few rooms we went in the floor actually fell in! pretty scary when your trying to get over to the other side, keep an eye out for the pics, il post as soon as they are uploaded


----------



## Matthias 1966 (Sep 25, 2022)

I lived there as an Alexian Brother 1966-1967.

Brother Matthias tomemi[email protected]


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 26, 2022)

Matthias 1966 said:


> I lived there as an Alexian Brother 1966-1967.
> 
> Brother Matthias [email protected]


Brother Matthias please do not post your personal email address on a forum like this one which can be viewed worlwide as you might get some "strange" emails.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 27, 2022)

Matthias 1966 said:


> I lived there as an Alexian Brother 1966-1967.
> 
> Brother Matthias [email protected]


welcome aboard


----------

